# those E3 pics show us more than you think



## bloodbend3r (Jun 17, 2010)

here are all 7 pics in one:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

i'm a huge Animal Crossing fan, and as such, have been closely examining those pics trying to find anything "hidden". i will add to this list to prevent "repeats".
*Pic 1:*
bushes around character's house
new trees
four leaf clover (behind shovel)

*Pic 2:*
bench and lampost (possible town decorations that can be placed anywhere)

*Pic 3:*
cliffs are back
sideways beach?

*Pic 4:*
in the top left on the horizon, you can see some dark green "shapes", which i believe to be *bushes bearing fruit*!

*Pics 5 & 6:*
both feature furniture of the same set for some reason
text box changed

*Pic 7:*
place objects on top of things (not limited to just tables)

As for the characters themselves:
-short and long sleeved shirts
-girls can switch between a dress, shirt+skirt, shirt+pants (pic 6)
-in pic 7, girl is wearing a dress with a belt. maybe this means accesories can be added to the body, and not just the head.
-boys have socks, girls have stockings
-shoes can change color

Can you spot anything i might have missed?


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 17, 2010)

The text box

The beach location


----------



## Nixie (Jun 17, 2010)

OMG! Now that you said it, I see it now! ;D

It looks they listened to the suggestions after all! :3


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 17, 2010)

Will this make up for city folk??

I really like the new trees.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

In picture one I see something behind the Shovel (Could be a weed?)
And in picture 7 someone pointed out that you can place items on Wardrobes.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I just hope the eroding grass isn't in this awesome looking one as City Folk would've been great without that.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 18, 2010)

SERIOUSLY NINTENDO ADD NEW VILLAGER PERSONALITIES AND AND NEW NON-VILLAGER CHARACTERS AND SOME FUN HOLIDAYS AND WORK ON THE ANIMAL MODELS AND YOUVE SOLD ME!


----------



## ExoticSilver77 (Jun 18, 2010)

Does anyone not like the idea of this game going on the 3DS? I am not a fan of 3D technology.. and I don't want to have to need to buy that gaming system just to play this game.. I'm excited about it already and it looks amazing and so pretty!


----------



## Jarv156 (Jun 18, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> I just hope the eroding grass isn't in this awesome looking one as City Folk would've been great without that.


Seriously. All you care about is some shoddily programmed mechanic and you don't even complain about how shallow City Folk was?

Animal tracks are back, I can guarantee that just by looking at the screenshots. Hopefully, it will be fixed this time so it isn't as extreme.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 18, 2010)

Picture 4 isn't a bush it's the top of a tree.


----------



## Superbiobugy (Jun 18, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Picture 4 isn't a bush it's the top of a tree.


I'm pretty sure it is a bush, if not a new tree.  Don't think it has fruits though, they look like flowers to me.  But still the leaves and pattern of it is much more different than that of the new trees right next to it in the pic. And its obviously not the triangular shaped evergreens.  Plus it doesn't have the fog covering from the log effect that the top of a tree that far would, and its also larger, meaning it has to be close to the ground.  Pretty much a bush to me.


----------



## ThatoneACfan (Jun 18, 2010)

ExoticSilver77 said:
			
		

> Does anyone not like the idea of this game going on the 3DS? I am not a fan of 3D technology.. and I don't want to have to need to buy that gaming system just to play this game.. I'm excited about it already and it looks amazing and so pretty!


you can turn the 3d off.


----------



## ThatoneACfan (Jun 18, 2010)

In #3 there is a weed. and yes i think that's a bush with flowers.


----------



## earthbound (Jun 18, 2010)

In picture 1: it looks like there are flowers on the windows of the house. Also is that a different color rock behind the yellow flowers?

That "bush" definitely has flowers on it, but i think its likely it might be the top of a different type of tree.


----------



## Superbiobugy (Jun 18, 2010)

earthbound said:
			
		

> In picture 1: it looks like there are flowers on the windows of the house. Also is that a different color rock behind the yellow flowers?
> 
> That "bush" definitely has flowers on it, but i think its likely it might be the top of a different type of tree.


That 'rock' is a tree stump.

And I'm sure it's a bush, because if you look behind the tree that is next to the 'Bush' is another tree.  Now that tree is much behind and still has bark above the horizon.  The 'bush' then is in front of that far tree and behind the tree to it's right and not showing any bark, so it must be close to the ground.  Plus I think there are two of the 'bushes' there, a large one on the right and a smaller/further one behind it on the left.  so if you take it as two, individually, they are much smaller than the tree tops.


----------



## Smash Genesis (Jun 18, 2010)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you tell? <_< 



Anyway, I think this whole mayor thing is a good idea. See the bench? Maybe you can beautify your town beyond gardening. And there's no guarantee being a mayor means you're going to do EVERYTHING mayoral. It might just be something they water down and streamline to make entertaining.


----------



## Nic (Jun 18, 2010)

Alankpbr said:
			
		

> ExoticSilver77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sauce?


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 18, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Alankpbr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The little slider on the right side of the top screen.

And stop talking like /b/


----------



## ExoticSilver77 (Jun 18, 2010)

Alankpbr said:
			
		

> ExoticSilver77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think you could play this game on a regular DS lite? Is the 3DS required?

And I believe, that bush/tree everyone is talking about might be a cherry blossom tree that shows up in spring? That is just a thought. Just throwing that out there as a possibility.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2010)

Does anyone know what this ones gonna be called? c:


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

Nope. We just call it - AC:3DS


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2010)

So there will be 3d glasses, and it's for DS?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 18, 2010)

Kyu said:
			
		

> So there will be 3d glasses, and it's for DS?


NO 3D GLASSES NEEDED.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 18, 2010)

New house, just noticed that.


----------



## Superbiobugy (Jun 19, 2010)

There's a fish in #3, right behind the cat, pretty big too..probably a sea bass... <_< 
But fish return! if that wasn't obvious.

And in #4 there seems to be a path, or one of those dirt spots, though it looks too long, and there's no building behind.  Looks kinda like there's grass or a different dirt or something behind.  so I think it's a path, maybe something you can have placed as mayor.


----------



## Nixie (Jun 19, 2010)

Maybe the bush is a new type of flower... Like the morning glory or something? :0


----------



## Kyel (Jun 19, 2010)

Kyu said:
			
		

> So there will be 3d glasses, and it's for DS?


*facepalm*
You didn't watch E3...



ontopic: the bushes in pic 4 with the flowers on it [I zoomed in], looks pretty neat, can't wait to see how this game turns out....I keep forgetting that it's actually going to be in 3D .... ..so awesome.


----------



## ThatoneACfan (Jun 19, 2010)

ExoticSilver77 said:
			
		

> Alankpbr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maby not. its scripted for the 3ds. and the card is 2gigs witch is a gig more then the regular cards so more information can be added and thus the game should be bigger. they said that regular ds games are backward capatable. this proly means the new 3ds cartridges are different.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 19, 2010)

Right, I'm going to restart Animal Crossing and play it until this comes out.


----------



## ThatoneACfan (Jun 19, 2010)

Im REALLY hoping for an Online Auction house where other random people put up stuff and u can buy. im also hoping for anti hacking of some sort. i hate hackers. the game will be bigger because the cartridges are able to hold more space.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 19, 2010)

Alankpbr said:
			
		

> Im REALLY hoping for an Online Auction house where other random people put up stuff and u can buy. im also hoping for anti hacking of some sort. i hate hackers. the game will be bigger because the cartridges are able to hold more space.


"I'm really hoping for an Online Auction house where random people put up stuff and you can buy them. I'm also hoping for an Anti Hacking program of some sort. I hate hackers. The game will be bigger because the cartridges are able to hold more space."

-TBTNTS

Also, I like how the new AC is going to be. I hope your character is customizable.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 19, 2010)

I really hope they will add a lot of new stuff. I'm kind of worried though, because the furniture in the houses look exactly like the furniture from Wild World and City Folk


----------



## Superbiobugy (Jun 19, 2010)

did anyone notice the lack of clouds?


----------



## ThatoneACfan (Jun 19, 2010)

Superbiobugy said:
			
		

> did anyone notice the lack of clouds?


It was proly a clear day.


----------



## ThatoneACfan (Jun 19, 2010)

HEY!!! if your the mayor how will u get all that stuff tortimer use to give u. and the other things he did.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 19, 2010)

Alankpbr said:
			
		

> HEY!!! if your the mayor how will u get all that stuff tortimer use to give u. and the other things he did.


You'll probably get it from your "eager secretary".


----------



## shaunaxolouise (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks , i love the pictures


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 21, 2010)

ExoticSilver77 said:
			
		

> Alankpbr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Derrr. 3DS is required. The DS cannot handle the graphics obviously. You can also turn off the 3D option with the 3D slider on the 3DS since you're not a fan of it.


----------



## Mino (Jun 21, 2010)

For picture 7 it would be more accurate to say they've added more piece of furniture that can hold things.


----------



## Turbo Tails (Jun 21, 2010)

There are now 4 flowers per patch instead of 3, but thats kinda obvious


----------



## merinda! (Jun 22, 2010)

Did anyone else see the bear/fox behind the bushes in the middle right corner in picture number 1?


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> Did anyone else see the bear/fox behind the bushes in the middle right corner in picture number 1?


No, and I still can't but I noticed a flower box on the windowsill..


----------



## bloodbend3r (Jun 22, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> Did anyone else see the bear/fox behind the bushes in the middle right corner in picture number 1?


i don't see one.  could you point it out for us?


----------



## merinda! (Jun 23, 2010)

bloodbend3r said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind it was just the flowers and the trees and the little dot that made it look like a fox/bear thing, my mistake.


----------



## Ltscout52 (Jun 23, 2010)

Flowers that grow on trees (the purple things on that bush-like tree top)?


----------



## SkyBlueHorse (Jul 11, 2010)

Ltscout52 said:
			
		

> Flowers that grow on trees (the purple things on that bush-like tree top)?


Maybe it's a plum tree.


----------



## 100 (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh gawd I hope that mayor thing isn't true

I really dont want an Animal Crossing: Sim City @_@


----------



## Lobo (Jul 12, 2010)

ExoticSilver77 said:
			
		

> and I don't want to have to need to buy that gaming system just to play this game.. I'm excited about it already and it looks amazing and so pretty!


^ this


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 12, 2010)

Another observation that I noticed in picture 1 is that there's a bush in the picture to the right side of the house. Here's a pic pointing it out:


----------



## 100 (Jul 12, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Another observation that I noticed in picture 1 is that there's a bush in the picture to the right side of the house. Here's a pic pointing it out:


lol u said bush

 :llama:  :gyroid360move:  :gyroidshake: 

kidding...


----------



## bloodbend3r (Jul 13, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Another observation that I noticed in picture 1 is that there's a bush in the picture to the right side of the house. Here's a pic pointing it out:


unfortunately, that isn't a bush.  it's just a part of that nearby tree.  here's a comparison:


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 13, 2010)

I guess but, it looks awfully close to the ground at the bottom of it...

Look behind the flowers to see the base of it.


----------



## Digital (Jul 13, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> I guess but, it looks awfully close to the ground at the bottom of it...
> 
> Look behind the flowers to see the base of it.


Bloodbend3r is correct, it's only a tree. The flowers and what seems to be some kind of greenery behind the the tree gives the illusion that it's a bush, but it's not.

EDIT: I actually take that back. Yes what I was referring to was a tree, but that round greenery on the very side of the house behind the flowers (on both sides) seems to be a bush!


----------



## Nixie (Jul 13, 2010)

DIGITAL_IMAGE said:
			
		

> EDIT: I actually take that back. Yes what I was referring to was a tree, but that round greenery on the very side of the house behind the flowers (on both sides) seems to be a bush!


You only just noticed? ;0

Anyway the "greenery" at the side of the house seems like pretty pathetic bushes, I was expecting far better, more AC style greenery, I was disappointed by the trees D;


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Jul 13, 2010)

I just hope there's no trampling in this game.  It already looks like there's going to be, but I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and say it's just really detailed grass.

EDIT: upon closer inspection, I can say that's just really detailed grass.  Also, in the picture with the girl on the cliff with the bushes in the background, I think that dirt is just sand.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jul 20, 2010)

100 said:
			
		

> Oh gawd I hope that mayor thing isn't true
> 
> I really dont want an Animal Crossing: Sim City @_@


It came right of the press release at E3, so of course it's true.


----------



## Schnookumnookum (Jul 20, 2010)

OMG! I had no idea that there was going to be an AC for the 3DS. Yaaaaaay!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for pointing all that out! Perhaps it is just limited to dressers and tables that you can place things on top of??


----------



## ACKid9 (Jul 29, 2010)

The house in the first pic looks a bit cartoony, don't you think?


----------



## Adam99 (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks like a game made in 2000


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Aug 4, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> I just hope the eroding grass isn't in this awesome looking one as City Folk would've been great without that.


i *could not* agree more with you. my town looked soooo ugly, it made me want to leave and never go back. seriously though, i think this was one of my main problems with CF.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 4, 2010)

It looks like they're still in the early stages. The animals look cut out.


----------



## Hello_Ari (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm not too excited about this. Everybody's now doing 3D cause they think that it will sell their product. It (the screen shots) doesn't look right at all, I'm just not into it...


----------



## accfgardenfan (Aug 4, 2010)

so...i'm assuming that you have to buy a new gaming system to play this game?if so,i wonder why it would not work for the ds lite?and in my opinion,the grass ordeal was a bit of a problem in city folk,but i think it gave the game something the other games didn't have,not necessarily meaning that in a negative way.did that happen in ww too?


----------



## Wolfmaster (Aug 5, 2010)

accfgardenfan said:
			
		

> so...i'm assuming that you have to buy a new gaming system to play this game?if so,i wonder why it would not work for the ds lite?and in my opinion,the grass ordeal was a bit of a problem in city folk,but i think it gave the game something the other games didn't have,not necessarily meaning that in a negative way.did that happen in ww too?


assuming you did NOT get any info about the 3DS at ALL, the 3DS is an entirely new system  by nintendo, but is a successor to the DS in the was the WII is a successor to GAMECUBE. the 3DS can play regular ds games but also has games that ONLY 3DS can play. how is this done? the 3DS game cartridge is still square, but has an extra bit of plastic.


----------



## accfgardenfan (Aug 6, 2010)

you know,i didn't get any info about the 3DS because I've never heard of till now with the new animal crossing game,so yes,i did NOT get any info at ALL... I just don't think I'm willing to pay however much for a new system if it's just for one new game,and this is exactly why i hate it when a new system comes out,i'm not complaining,but it's like buying eating an apple and only eating half of it :/ hopefully i'll get my money's worth if I do happen to buy this new system and game,and I'm sure a lot of gamers feel this way


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for closely analyzing the pics! SO excited for the game.


----------



## Wesley11293 (Aug 14, 2010)

Animal Crossing for the Nintendo 3DS is going to be awesome!


----------



## ACKid9 (Aug 15, 2010)

The animals seem to have streched bodies aswell, which I don't like...


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 16, 2010)

Pic 1: 
Bushes are there.
New trees are obvious.
Four-leaf clovers were in Wild World.

Pic 2: How do you move lampposts? :S

Pic 3: Cliffs never left...
And, it's not a sideways beach, it's a river.

Pic 4: I say it's flowers, not fruit.

Pic 5/6: Nothing wrong...

Pic 7: If you're referring to the bear on the footstool, that feature was already there.

Accessories/Clothing Features: All good.

So, most of what you pointed out was already there.



> you know,i didn't get any info about the 3DS because I've never heard of till now with the new animal crossing game,so yes,i did NOT get any info at ALL... I just don't think I'm willing to pay however much for a new system if it's just for one new game,and this is exactly why i hate it when a new system comes out,i'm not complaining,but it's like buying eating an apple and only eating half of it :/ hopefully i'll get my money's worth if I do happen to buy this new system and game,and I'm sure a lot of gamers feel this way



Technically, "most gamers" don't buy a new system to play only one game on it, and then give up on it. And, if you want to be abstruse about it, you are complaining.




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> It looks like they're still in the early stages. The animals look cut out.


 I think it's mainly because of the background they are on. Also the lighting seems to make them look more cut out.


----------



## Chain (Aug 17, 2010)

Nintendo have been busy


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Aug 19, 2010)

Wesley11293 said:
			
		

> Animal Crossing for the Nintendo 3DS is going to be awesome!


Agreed!


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Aug 19, 2010)

Wesley11293 said:
			
		

> Animal Crossing for the Nintendo 3DS is going to be awesome!


Agreed!


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 10, 2010)

TheYoshiGamer said:
			
		

> Wesley11293 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed

(also double post)


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Pic 3: Cliffs never left...
> And, it's not a sideways beach, it's a river.


No, it's a sideways beach.


----------

